# wanting to do the ten highest pubs in England



## mickandkim (Oct 1, 2011)

As we adore amazing scenery and i adore a pint after a long drive, i have set myself a bit of a mission, 8O 

Having done a little research i have set myself a task...

The ten highest pubs in England, we managed to get up to the Cat and Fiddle in march so that is number 2 crossed off the list, 

England's Inns with altitude:
1,730 ft, Tan Hill Inn, North Yorkshire.
1,690 ft, The Cat & Fiddle Inn, A537 between Buxton and Macclesfield.
1,500 ft, Traveller's Rest, nr Flash on A53 between Buxton and Leek.
1,480 ft, Kirkstone Pass Inn, between Windermere and Patterale, Cumbria.
(Given its location this one certainly feels the highest)
1,470 ft, The New Inn, Flash, Staffordshire.
1,470 ft, Royal Cottage, on the A53 halfway between Leek and Buxton.
1,440 ft, The Mermaid, on the A53 near Leek, Staffordshire.
1,440 ft, Winking Man, on the A53 halfway between Leek and Buxton (close to Royal Cottage).
1,410 ft, Miners Arms, Nenthead, Cumbria.
1,350 ft, Warren House Inn, Postbridge, Dartmoor

Does anyone know of any amendments that i should make, i.e closed or hard to reach in a m/h?

Mick


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Tan hill is a bit rough, but the sheep are friendly, in the baa.

You might struggle on Kirkstone pass, busses only go so far, as there is a bad bend, not been up far enough the check, hopefully someone else can advise on that one, as we'd like to go up sometime.


----------



## flyinghigh (Dec 10, 2012)

Went over kirkstone pass this February after staying beside ullswater overnight breaking our trip from Scotland, It's very doable with a motorhome, ours being 3900 and 7 M long, it was interesting :lol: 
At the top with snow and ice but never created a problem,
It's a beautiful part of the country and will be going back in June,


----------



## ttcharlie (Nov 29, 2011)

When in the Warren House Inn, have a look at the photos on the walls from when they got snowed in (1973?) and the size of the snowdrifts.

My memory fails me but they were snowed in for something like 12 weeks


----------



## Spiritofherald (May 18, 2012)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> ... You might struggle on Kirkstone pass, busses only go so far, as there is a bad bend, not been up far enough the check, hopefully someone else can advise on that one, as we'd like to go up sometime.


It only might be a problem if you take the short route from Ambleside via 'The Struggle' (this is steep, narrow and twisty in places). If you stick to the A592 (?) to the south of Ambleside then you will be okay. Approaching from the north via Patterdale is also steep and twisty in places but is doable even in quite a large vehicle, but from the south would be my recommendation.


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

If you have a pint in each of them on the A53, you will need a designated driver!

All dead easy to get to.


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

The roads leading to Tan Hill are no more than single tracks but plenty of passing places, just take care. Well worth it once you get there for the scenery and a great pub.


----------



## ceejayt (Nov 25, 2005)

Visited Tan Hill with our 30 footer no problem. They ate a donation in the bar to let you stay ver night. 

Amazing scenery


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*pass*

I pass the Cat and Fiddle almost weekly. Shame the pub does not get more trade. I used to go there on my 125cc Suzuki back in the day!.

I would like to see if there are more pubs with a sea view and a stopever!

TM


----------

